# Baffin Claims Another One



## DTRPescador (May 24, 2012)

Had a guide buddy send this to me and then he said, One more CC guide down for the count should have stayed in CC bay Baffin is a *****. Lol


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

bad juju to make fun of someone in a situation like that.....


----------



## mustfish (May 26, 2010)

*not cool*

not really a "lol" moment.


----------



## Sea-Slug (May 28, 2004)

Jolly Roger said:


> bad juju to make fun of someone in a situation like that.....


 I agree!


----------



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

Transom looks solid


----------



## SpeckReds (Sep 10, 2005)

Ouch!!!.
Badlands is exactly that.
Not fun.
Not lol.


----------



## DTRPescador (May 24, 2012)

slabnabbin said:


> Transom looks solid


Yup, a lot of structure in Baffin. I'm even cautious when fishing there. I know ppl who have fished there for 20 plus years and still just putt around.


----------



## Sea-Slug (May 28, 2004)

Is the power pole down???:rotfl: WTH?


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Sea-Slug said:


> Is the power pole down???:rotfl: WTH?


Trying to stab it....we can save it...


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

Dang not a fun day at all. Would like to hear the story though, how is there hardly any of the motor left ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sea-Slug (May 28, 2004)

OnedayScratch said:


> Trying to stab it....we can save it...


 Wish we could see the whole series of pics, a lesson to be learned there I am sure, one of those big rocks out there or maybe oyster, anybody know the story? Feel sorry for the Capt.


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

wow.... you really have to be hauling *** to do something like that. 

Ive seen several boats cutting across from the meadows to the badlands in the last couple years and every time I think "that guy either really knows what he's doing, or has no idea what he's doing".


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

If it was the baddies, my buds may have seen it...they usually sit on the porch looking out on the badlands until all the boats go home on Sun. Haven't ever seen any oysters in Baffin...too saline, as far as I know. Very unfortunate for the boaters, hope no injuries.


----------



## Sea-Slug (May 28, 2004)

Goags said:


> If it was the baddies, my buds may have seen it...they usually sit on the porch looking out on the badlands until all the boats go home on Sun. Haven't ever seen any oysters in Baffin...too saline, as far as I know. Very unfortunate for the boaters, hope no injuries.


 I have took a few rides all the way to Mansfield Cut but never did a whole lot of fishing in there, I have heard there are some big rocks scattered along the shoreline in spots but that's just from limited smalltalk. Good point on the shell, it is mighty salty. I bet there is a lesson to be learned as I said earlier, interesting to hear what really did happen.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Oh there IS rocks, er, fossilized worm formations. We see alot of stuff from the porch that we scratch our heads at.


----------



## netboy (Dec 12, 2006)

Those rock don't budge.


----------



## das7777 (Jun 15, 2011)

Makes me thing twice about trying to learn how to half way fish down there.


----------



## shallowminded (May 21, 2004)

looks like the jack plate blew apart. That could have prevented the motor from coming over the transom and ending up in the boat. If you look close the motor is still dragging under the water.

Those guys were very lucky.


----------



## mertz09 (Nov 15, 2009)

DTRPescador said:


> Had a guide buddy send this to me and then he said, One more CC guide down for the count should have stayed in CC bay Baffin is a *****. Lol


I agree....


----------



## netboy (Dec 12, 2006)

Oh yeah, and we all wonder why our insurance rates continue to rise.


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

To the untrained eye, you might think he's being towed...but the Merc is still pushing.


What a suky day!


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

Wow what a hit Surprised it did not throw those guys out when they hit. Talk about power brakes 

Tuff break ( no pun ) hope it all works in the end.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

Spots and Dots said:


> To the untrained eye, you might think he's being towed...but the Merc is still pushing.
> 
> What a suky day!


exactly how long do you think any internal combustion engine will work underwater?


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Hopefully till they reach the dock


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

That sucks!!!!!!!!!!!Hope to hear the rest of the story.... that could have been some pretty serious injuries...... One tough Haynie!!!!!!!!!!!

However, in the words of Capt. Black.

Its not if your going to hit a rock, its When!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I will take west galveston anyday over those **** rocks in baffin.


----------



## RedfishStalker (Jul 27, 2012)

His wading ladder got tore up.


----------



## barronj (Sep 30, 2013)

RedfishStalker said:


> His wading ladder got tore up.


It was an expensive day apparently. Goodness, I can't imagine the repair bill. Newer Haynie? He pays to play.


----------



## Jeff Atchley (Oct 21, 2013)

Wow that really sucks! Hopefully everybody is ok! Water levels in Baffin are low right now.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

****. That sucks. 

Are everyone of yall so goood you will never have a mishap on the water. Sooner or later you will need help no matter how cautious.


Glad everyone is safe. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## BaffinBluez (Jun 8, 2004)

There are 2 types of Baffin fishermen. Those who have hit the rocks, and those that will. And not all the rocks are marked on the latest, greatest, GPS chip.


----------



## sboudreaux (May 22, 2008)

My neighbor pulled him back to to the ramp. Apparently the tide was really low and they had been running across the same area for several days. Nobody got hurt even with the motor getting kicked all the way to the back deck. I couldn't believe the pictures. Don't know much more of the story. Be carefully out there boys & watch the tides!


----------



## colbyntx (Jul 18, 2013)

Man, I was upset when I bent a prop on Caddo!!!! That really sucks!


----------



## Jaker_cc (Apr 11, 2013)

Baffin is a boat killer. I was fortunate enough to grow up fishing there. I've seen this situation multiple times. Seen guys be just fine and had to see two guys airlifted. Never funny, just teaches you to respect what you don't know. 

Sorry to see the boat all torn up but looks like they will walk away from it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CaptTreyFryfogle (May 29, 2013)

I just got mine out the shop with a new lower unit, twice in three years for me and yes it sucks bad. Glad everyone was ok. My first time I hit a pipe in Venice during a tournament running 60 and me and my partner ended up on the bow.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

barronj said:


> It was an expensive day apparently. Goodness, I can't imagine the repair bill. Newer Haynie? He pays to play.


$500 deductible should be about it.


----------



## Rippin_drag (Sep 2, 2008)

I was told a long time ago by an old Baffin salt "There are 2 types of fisherman that fish Baffin, those that lose their lower unit and those that don't"

That sux but glad they're all ok, could have been worse.


----------



## Lat22 (Apr 7, 2005)

Even the experienced Baffin guides still hit rocks. Just the way it is.


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

I bet everytime he closes his eyes, his [email protected] rattle


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

I have rolled up on stuff while idling when the water is bad. You can't see this rocks when the water is dirty. Dang... hurts just to looks at that

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## GulfCoast1102 (Dec 30, 2013)

That had to be one HELL of lick to knock that motor off the transom like it did! I've putted around Baffin a little bit. It is definitely a mine field. The rocks out there are pretty outrageous. Glad nobody got hurt.


----------



## duckmania (Jun 3, 2014)

I've fished Baffin since the 80's have been real lucky. We use to go down the IC and into the mouth and idle over to Point of Rocks because our boats in those days were much deeper drafts and we were too worried about the rocks. Once we learned the Rivera Channel we would venture back further. I use to fish Alazan all the time, there are plenty of rocks in there, especially down at the bottom of the entrance. I've got hundreds marked on the GPS but there are hundreds more.


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Sea-Slug said:


> Is the power pole down???:rotfl: WTH?


No.


----------



## double play (Jun 9, 2010)

Feel bad for those guys, I'm glad they're OK. I, like many others, have spent a lot of time there over the past 15 years. I've bumped plenty of rocks exploring new places but have been blessed to never have hit anything going over 2 mph. I love it but I take very few chances. My dad was fishing marker 9 two weeks ago during API and idled into some rocks. He wasn't that far out of the Riviera Channel. He guided out of Loyola Beach for 10 years. He said, hmmmmm....I've never seen or hit those before. 
Jeff and I were wading Tide Gauge the other day and some guy comes screaming across East Kleberg. He made it thru but I have to say we were holding our breath and hoping the best for him. With the increased boat traffic I'm afraid it will become more common. I hope no one get's badly hurt.


----------



## Baffin Bay (Jul 26, 2011)

The tide is extremely low right now and the rocks are closer to the surface. They were going pretty fast to knock off the motor like that, had to be scary hopefully everybody is ok and no future back injuries.


----------



## lharms13 (Aug 14, 2006)

I wasn't going to respond to this because this is a day I am trying to forget. I was coming back from the Land Cut just south of the meadows running between the spoil islands and the intercoastal. Have run this line 80 to 100 times. Needless to say I have never hit anything before. I have been fishing Baffin for 8 years and am very cautious when exploring new areas. Everyone was OK. The trim bracket is what broke and the motor twisted parallel with the transom and took out the swim step. No damages to the transom. All in all it was a sucky day! However it could have been worse if someone would have gotten hurt. That HO is tough as hell! Chris builds an awesome boat and should have me back on the water by next week. I was a victim of lower tides and a string of horrible luck. I pray that no one ever has something like this happen to them. 

P.S. I'm not a guide. Just a guy who loves to fish!


----------



## Reynolds4 (Jan 18, 2010)

Glad everyone is okay and sounds like minimal damage considering...


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

lharms13 said:


> I wasn't going to respond to this because this is a day I am trying to forget. I was coming back from the Land Cut just south of the meadows running between the spoil islands and the intercoastal. Have run this line 80 to 100 times. Needless to say I have never hit anything before. I have been fishing Baffin for 8 years and am very cautious when exploring new areas. Everyone was OK. The trim bracket is what broke and the motor twisted parallel with the transom and took out the swim step. No damages to the transom. All in all it was a sucky day! However it could have been worse if someone would have gotten hurt. That HO is tough as hell! Chris builds an awesome boat and should have me back on the water by next week. I was a victim of lower tides and a string of horrible luck. I pray that no one ever has something like this happen to them.
> 
> P.S. I'm not a guide. Just a guy who loves to fish!


It happens, glad no one was hurt


----------



## lharms13 (Aug 14, 2006)

I was traveling between 30 and 35 mph


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Reynolds4 said:


> Glad everyone is okay and sounds like minimal damage considering...


X2........sorry for the bad luck buddy. Could happen to anyone......


----------



## Baffin Bay (Jul 26, 2011)

There are some rocks in the area of the turn into the Meadows before the PVC pipe,


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

lharms13 said:


> P.S. I'm not a guide. Just a guy who loves to fish!


Sort of makes the OP's post even ****ier doesn't it.

Sorry for your misfortune. Yo DTR, maybe you got something better to do?


----------



## double play (Jun 9, 2010)

I'm glad you're OK. I've run that area a lot myself. It can definitely happen to anyone.


----------



## Whipray (Mar 12, 2007)

Kyle 1974 said:


> wow.... you really have to be hauling *** to do something like that.
> 
> Ive seen several boats cutting across from the meadows to the badlands in the last couple years and every time I think "that guy either really knows what he's doing, or has no idea what he's doing".


I've said the exact thing a few times.


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

Iharms. I run that line frequently too. Or one close to it. Would you mind posting up where you hit a rock exactly?


----------



## Turningheads23 (Nov 2, 2011)

There's two rocks that run in between the intercostal and the spoils they are spread apart about 30 yards or so but they line up with each other and I'm guessing those are the ones you found


----------



## lharms13 (Aug 14, 2006)

as soon as I get my boat back that is the first thing I am going to do. I will post GPS coordinates when I get them


----------



## Herb Burnwell (May 31, 2009)

Glad everyone is ok. And laughing out loud at someones misfortune is just bad karma...


Artist formally know as Team CGR...


----------



## netboy (Dec 12, 2006)

lharms13 said:


> I was coming back from the Land Cut just south of the meadows running between the spoil islands and the intercoastal. Have run this line 80 to 100 times.


Just curious.. why would you not just run north from the Land Cut in the ICW?? Done it every time I have been down there. Never had a problem and it's the shortest route.


----------



## DTRPescador (May 24, 2012)

Spec-Rig.006 said:


> Sort of makes the OP's post even ****ier doesn't it.
> 
> Sorry for your misfortune. Yo DTR, maybe you got something better to do?


For the record Spec, I was just posting what I was sent. I wouldn't laugh at anyone because I have even hit stuff out there. The guides in Baffin just want ppl to know that's it's not a joke to run around down here!


----------



## dannyalvarez (Jun 7, 2008)

netboy said:


> Just curious.. why would you not just run north from the Land Cut in the ICW?? Done it every time I have been down there. Never had a problem and it's the shortest route.


On a windy day, people will hug the spoils to stay protected. You do not want to run ICW when its blowing 25mph


----------



## dannyalvarez (Jun 7, 2008)

On the same note.....as low as the tide was this weekend, I would be very careful hugging the spoils.


----------



## netboy (Dec 12, 2006)

dross_alvarez12 said:


> On a windy day, people will hug the spoils to stay protected. You do not want to run ICW when its blowing 25mph


Done it many times.
That Haynie should have no problem with a little chop.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Glad there were no injuries! Would like to see the GPS coords at impact. Just talked w/ one of my CC buds who came back today...said even he was puckered up running back from Yarbrough, w/ the low water.


----------



## dannyalvarez (Jun 7, 2008)

netboy said:


> Done it many times.
> That Haynie should have no problem with a little chop.


Probably so.....but even in a haynie it's prone to put a hurtin on one's body. And I've seen haynies trying to cross baffin on a rough day....no thanks.


----------



## Shady Walls (Feb 20, 2014)

Bummer. Glad nobody was hurt.


----------



## Brandon1107 (Jun 16, 2009)

Glad everyone was ok. Sorry that this happened to you, I run that line too. I am one of the guys that hasn't hit a rock yet, I know it will happen some day, just the risk we take. On the bright side, maybe this will keep boat traffic down. Hope you're back on the water soon. 
B


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

DTRPescador said:


> For the record Spec, I was just posting what I was sent.


... at which point you hauled tail to your computer to post it up and talk trash about Corpus guides staying in Corpus ...

For the record? Are we on trial?


----------



## DTRPescador (May 24, 2012)

Spec-Rig.006 said:


> ... at which point you hauled tail to your computer to post it up and talk trash about Corpus guides staying in Corpus ...
> 
> For the record? Are we on trial?


Take it as u please spec!!! Haha, y'all be careful and safe out on the water. Baffin is low right now.

Tight lines


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

AHHHHH ... I re-read it ... I misunderstood. My bad man, I apologize.


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

In any case someone was attempting to make him look bad. If you fish long enough it will happen. Glad everyone was okay.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Mrschasintail said:


> In any case someone was attempting to make him look bad. If you fish long enough it will happen. Glad everyone was okay.


I wonder who added the "Lol" at the end...


----------



## barronj (Sep 30, 2013)

A little punctuation would have gone a long way... like putting someone else's words in quotes.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

barronj said:


> A little punctuation would have gone a long way... like putting someone else's words in quotes.


Over on CF the guy calls him a "local want-to-be". Same OP?


----------



## flounder daddy (Mar 22, 2012)

Can't believe capt mike singleterry would run his mouth about that guy on the corpusfishing.com board. Not very professional.


----------



## netboy (Dec 12, 2006)

Well S**t happens and we all have had our share.
We learn from every experience.
These tides are really low right now.
Be careful and safe out there!


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

flounder daddy said:


> Can't believe capt mike singleterry would run his mouth about that guy on the corpusfishing.com board. Not very professional.


Now he's poking fun at anyone who hires guides to fish. He's just getting better. :work:


----------



## Flounder Face (Jun 20, 2012)

Dang. That sucks. I do not own a boat, wish I did but the expense would kill me. I am glad they are OK and can appreciate the BS that will have to be dealt with to fix that.


----------



## flounder daddy (Mar 22, 2012)

justletmein said:


> Now he's poking fun at anyone who hires guides to fish. He's just getting better. :work:


Needs to change his name to capt. douchebag.


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

Maybe that will be his next screen name over there, he goes through them. Just give him the tiniest bit of rope and he'll do the rest lol. The backyard crew will circling the wagons before long, he's an untouchable over there.


----------



## flounder daddy (Mar 22, 2012)

Im Headed South said:


> Maybe that will be his next screen name over there, he goes through them. Just give him the tiniest bit of rope and he'll do the rest lol. The backyard crew will circling the wagons before long, he an untouchable over there.


The comment deleting has already begun. Heaven forbid you call somebody out. I respect his ability to catch fish, but that crossed the line of professionalism. It will cost his bank account.


----------



## fishnvet (Mar 6, 2005)

lharms13 said:


> I was coming back from the Land Cut just south of the meadows running between the spoil islands and the intercoastal.


Dang I run this route all the time in high winds, as do most people. Do post a map of where you hit the rock when you get time. Sorry about your boat, I run an HO down there too.


----------



## fishnvet (Mar 6, 2005)

Goags said:


> Oh there IS rocks, er, fossilized worm formations. We see alot of stuff from the porch that we scratch our heads at.


Hey Goags, tell me more about your friend's cabin. Based on your map, is it the really nice big light blue one? I remember when it was being built, and I've always wondered who owned it.


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

Im Headed South said:


> Maybe that will be his next screen name over there, he goes through them. Just give him the tiniest bit of rope and he'll do the rest lol. The backyard crew will circling the wagons before long, he's an untouchable over there.


Nailed it


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Im Headed South said:


> Nailed it


lol you sure did, the defense network is engaged!


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

fishnvet said:


> Hey Goags, tell me more about your friend's cabin. Based on your map, is it the really nice big light blue one? I remember when it was being built, and I've always wondered who owned it.


Just another Baffin cabin w/ an awesome view...:wink:


----------

